

Head of Google+ Vic Gundotra: I was asked not to tweet again... by my boss - bitcartel
http://mashable.com/2012/12/07/vic-gundotra-two-turkeys-tweet/

======
bitcartel
If Vic had continued to use Twitter in a personal capacity and was somehow
punished for it, wouldn't that fall foul of employment laws? Where do we draw
the line between work and personal life? Maybe it's time for employees to be
branded like cattle, after a hefty payment of course, so we can at least be
done with this nonsense.

